# How I lost my Uber driver's account



## Chaparral (Mar 16, 2016)

Last Saturday night I picked up two young girls. When I started to drive one of the girls started to vomit in the car and asked me for a plastic bag. I gave her some plastic bags and tissue papers to clean her pukes. In the meantime the other girl asked me to stop in front of a McDonald restaurant as she wanted to buy dinner. When I stopped in front of a McDonald restaurant she asked me to wait for them to return back and while leaving the car asked to turn off the meter! As there is no any way to stop the uber counter (unless to complete the trip) I left trip active and waiting for the. Of course even if there was such an option to temporarily stop the meter, there was no reason I do it was I was waiting for them and was not able to have any other ride. Anyhow one of those girls went inside the restaurant and the other one slept on the lawns in front of the restaurant for a while and returned back to the car. While she was siting in the car left the door opened and stated again to vomit around the car. All the time I looked after her and gave her tissue and plastic bag to clean herself and gave her water to get better. The girls were very young around 18 to 20 years old, the same age of my younger daughter. I treat her as though she was my daughter and tried to relief her. Anyhow after a while her friend returned back with a bag of food and when I started to drive toward the destination she asked me if I did turned off the meter while she was in restaurant. I told her that I could not do it. Suddenly she started to shutting at me and swearing me (f**k you-f**k uber-... ) and while her friend tried to calm down her she continued to shutting and swearing me. She screamed she is a student and was not able to pay the uber fair and it would cost her a fortune and so. As I felt she was under alcohol influence I did not answer her and just quietly drove them to destination and dropped them in front of their apartment and rate her two stars. It was the second time that I rated one of my rides below 5 stars. After that I had to stop some where and clean the seats and spray them to remove the odor and flush the air and continue to work. Next day I noticed my uber account was disabled. I went to uber office in Perth and asked the reason of disabling my account. The uber team member told me that one of my rides send the a serious report against me and accused me I treat her harshly while she was in my car. When I asked if the person was the one I gave two stars he confirmed it. I explained all the story for him but at the end he said as per uber policy they have to cancel my uber account for good. 
It was a sad moment for me as uber was my only income but later on I thought that could be ended worse as the this girl only accused me just for harsh behaviour and not something else. I am thinking if she accused me that I beat her or even if she accused me that I tried to rape her how could I defend of myself without any any camera or voice recorder in the car and I could proved she was lying?
While 99.99% of the rides are nice and friendly people there my be someway to protect the riders against the little percentage of sick people who trying to damage others. I was lucky that it was ended with an account loss but this story can happens to others and my ended to very complicated cases and make them years in courts or even in prisons.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This is how bad Uber is. Without ever asking for your input they disable your account. They do this to many people all the time. This is how bad Uber is. They don't care about drivers at all. I would suggest for you to contact your nearest tv stations and explain what happened. Someone really needs to get the news companies to report on what kind of company this is. The only way it's going to change is when Travis is out.

What a horrible horrible story to hear(no offense to you at all, it's not your fault). I'm really sorry to hear this.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am really sorry to hear about this. Have you had any other complaints filed against you? How many trips did you complete in your Uber career? What was your rating? Sounds awful.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

No good deed goes unpunished.

It may be different over there but usually it takes a fairly serious accusation to get your account shut down. Did they specify at all?


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Go to court and good luck.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Did you get the cleaning fee?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry this happened to you dude. Not sure what the law in Australia is, but you may have some recourse, would be worth consulting with a legal expert. 

For others here is how to make sure this doesnt happen to you:

1. If they start puking in your car, have them get out and get pictures of it before cleaning up. Then SUBMIT A CLAIM TO UBER regardless if they clean it up or not. 

2. As soon as a PAX becomes abusive, END OR CANCEL THE TRIP, kick them out of your car and report a rider problem to Screwber .

3. Have a dash cam in your vehicle, if it is not prohibited by law record the audio as well. 

I am sure others will add to that but that is how I would handle it. 

Good luck in your future man...do they have Lyft there?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lesson learned: when Lyft comes to your area and crap like that happens, best never pick them up at all, or kick them the hell out of your vehicle the moment they start b!tching or puking, report them, and leave them to be "harshly treated"/actually harshly treated/" raped"/actually raped by someone else.

Or turn em over to police if your parental conscience doesn'tet you abandon them and you think they are endangered minors.

When you feel sorry for people, they ***** your azz in this job


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

So many things are wrong:
1. When they start puking you kick them out.
2. When they become abusive you kick them out.
3. You report such incidents before they do. If their side of the story is the only story then uber will treat your silense as if you have nothing to say (not that it's the right thing to do).
4. If you gave these two clowns a 2 star rating, whom are you gonna rate 1 star? The person who stabs you with a knife while you're driving?
5. You shouldn't have counted on uber as a sole income.
6. Mcdonalds is not a restaurant.

Anyway, uber being illegal in perth, i do not think you will get a lot of sympathy from the media or fair trading. Better invest your time and effort in finding a real job.

Good luck.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> Last Saturday night I picked up two young girls. When I started to drive one of the girls started to vomit in the car and asked me for a plastic bag. I gave her some plastic bags and tissue papers to clean her pukes. In the meantime the other girl asked me to stop in front of a McDonald restaurant as she wanted to buy dinner. When I stopped in front of a McDonald restaurant she asked me to wait for them to return back and while leaving the car asked to turn off the meter! As there is no any way to stop the uber counter (unless to complete the trip) I left trip active and waiting for the. Of course even if there was such an option to temporarily stop the meter, there was no reason I do it was I was waiting for them and was not able to have any other ride. Anyhow one of those girls went inside the restaurant and the other one slept on the lawns in front of the restaurant for a while and returned back to the car. While she was siting in the car left the door opened and stated again to vomit around the car. All the time I looked after her and gave her tissue and plastic bag to clean herself and gave her water to get better. The girls were very young around 18 to 20 years old, the same age of my younger daughter. I treat her as though she was my daughter and tried to relief her. Anyhow after a while her friend returned back with a bag of food and when I started to drive toward the destination she asked me if I did turned off the meter while she was in restaurant. I told her that I could not do it. Suddenly she started to shutting at me and swearing me (f**k you-f**k uber-... ) and while her friend tried to calm down her she continued to shutting and swearing me. She screamed she is a student and was not able to pay the uber fair and it would cost her a fortune and so. As I felt she was under alcohol influence I did not answer her and just quietly drove them to destination and dropped them in front of their apartment and rate her two stars. It was the second time that I rated one of my rides below 5 stars. After that I had to stop some where and clean the seats and spray them to remove the odor and flush the air and continue to work. Next day I noticed my uber account was disabled. I went to uber office in Perth and asked the reason of disabling my account. The uber team member told me that one of my rides send the a serious report against me and accused me I treat her harshly while she was in my car. When I asked if the person was the one I gave two stars he confirmed it. I explained all the story for him but at the end he said as per uber policy they have to cancel my uber account for good.
> It was a sad moment for me as uber was my only income but later on I thought that could be ended worse as the this girl only accused me just for harsh behaviour and not something else. I am thinking if she accused me that I beat her or even if she accused me that I tried to rape her how could I defend of myself without any any camera or voice recorder in the car and I could proved she was lying?
> While 99.99% of the rides are nice and friendly people there my be someway to protect the riders against the little percentage of sick people who trying to damage others. I was lucky that it was ended with an account loss but this story can happens to others and my ended to very complicated cases and make them years in courts or even in prisons.


You are guilty till proven incocent


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I just can't find much sympathy for drivers without dashcams anymore.

Sorry you were deactivated but it didn't need to happen.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I just can't find much sympathy for drivers without dashcams anymore.
> 
> Sorry you were deactivated but it didn't need to happen.


This whole thread inspired me to finally buy a dashcam yesterday. I got the DrivePro 520 cause I didn't want anything on my mirror and I like that it tracks GPS location (which the Falcon F360 does not).


----------



## Dissendat (Mar 7, 2016)

Who are these people that think they can get us to pause the meter while we wait for THEM? This is our time that we can not get other work for.

I had a guy drop a pin somewhere. Tried to call him, didn't pick up. He sent me a message saying he was somewhere else and to go there and wait 10 minutes (would probably be more). I waited 5 minutes at the pin, cancelled the trip to get the fee then went on my way.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Go back and ask to escalate the issue to a manager, managers manager... keep trying, that is if you want to keep driving. 
Someone else may have more authority or a different opinion on how to handle this situation.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Uber is drowning..well no one is going to save that..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> This whole thread inspired me to finally buy a dashcam yesterday. I got the DrivePro 520 cause I didn't want anything on my mirror and I like that it tracks GPS location (which the Falcon F360 does not).


I bought the same camera and like it a lot.

Purchase a second flash card so you can change cards every 4 hours. 
The super HD files are large. The card fills up pretty quick and writes over older files.

I like to keep my video files for at least a month. I store them on a USB HDD in case I need to prove something later.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You folks did notice that the OP smells funny. 
Something is not right with the story. 

Why did the driver hang around after things started going sour?
No one does that. 

I think he had a little more on his mind than the fare.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

New drivers tend to be a little more nicer and naive than older ones.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> New drivers tend to be a little more nicer and naive than older ones.


But really, one went into a restaurant and the other took a nap on the lawn. 
All this after barfing in his car.

Something is wrong with the story. 
Almost all of us would have ended the ride, took photos of the barf, and reported it to Goober.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> But really, one went into a restaurant and the other took a nap on the lawn.
> All this after barfing in his car.
> 
> Something is wrong with the story.
> Almost all of us would have ended the ride, took photos of the barf, and reported it to Goober.


Oh, I totally agree. I woulda been out immediately after the barfing and they would be paying the fee.

Really, we can never know if any story is really true so we have to take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

This job is not for everyone,period. This job is not just about driving from point A to B.. I have learnt the hard way on the job after having multiple negative experiences, however as a person I only have a certain amount of tolerance and I do give people in situations, some amount of leverage. I'm sorry,don't intend on being rude but the OP was quite dumb (not stupid dumb, like mute dumb), should have reacted at the request of pausing the meter by saying, the meter can only be stopped by ending the trip and you can request another uber when you're ready. That itself clears the misunderstanding that happened. Secondly after taking abuses from the pax, he didn't report them to uber right after dropping them, this feature in app is there for a reason. Next, he should have clicked pictures immediately and submitted for a cleaning fee. All of these acts show the exact scenario to Uber. Also, after one of the girls puked in the car,he chose to take them to McDonald's so they can throw up some more.. And they did, but just this time it was all over him.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

When someone asks you to stop the meter, end the trip.......and leave. If they call and complain, say "I'm sorry, I work for a living and can't wait without pay. It's rude of you to ask me to".


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I tell them "If I end the trip, I will get a ping in seconds and have to leave."
Some understand. Some never will.

They hate the idea of getting over charged ten cents per minute while they keep you from working.

And yes the OP was really not thinking as a driver. 
I do think his two little brains out voted his big brain. 

Happens all the time.


----------



## Uberelitescv1 (Jan 10, 2016)

A few pointers,

1. Learn the english language
2. Stop being a yes sir no sir man
3. Muster up the courage and dont take crap from any passenger

If you are UNABLE or UNWILLING to follow my advice then I can honestly tell you this job is not for you.

Consider yourself fortunate they did not go to the cops and report a sexual assault occurence against you.

2 vs 1, who do you think the judge would believe espicially with no video/audio?


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

Chaparral said:


> Last Saturday night I picked up two young girls. When I started to drive one of the girls started to vomit in the car and asked me for a plastic bag. I gave her some plastic bags and tissue papers to clean her pukes. In the meantime the other girl asked me to stop in front of a McDonald restaurant as she wanted to buy dinner. When I stopped in front of a McDonald restaurant she asked me to wait for them to return back and while leaving the car asked to turn off the meter! As there is no any way to stop the uber counter (unless to complete the trip) I left trip active and waiting for the. Of course even if there was such an option to temporarily stop the meter, there was no reason I do it was I was waiting for them and was not able to have any other ride. Anyhow one of those girls went inside the restaurant and the other one slept on the lawns in front of the restaurant for a while and returned back to the car. While she was siting in the car left the door opened and stated again to vomit around the car. All the time I looked after her and gave her tissue and plastic bag to clean herself and gave her water to get better. The girls were very young around 18 to 20 years old, the same age of my younger daughter. I treat her as though she was my daughter and tried to relief her. Anyhow after a while her friend returned back with a bag of food and when I started to drive toward the destination she asked me if I did turned off the meter while she was in restaurant. I told her that I could not do it. Suddenly she started to shutting at me and swearing me (f**k you-f**k uber-... ) and while her friend tried to calm down her she continued to shutting and swearing me. She screamed she is a student and was not able to pay the uber fair and it would cost her a fortune and so. As I felt she was under alcohol influence I did not answer her and just quietly drove them to destination and dropped them in front of their apartment and rate her two stars. It was the second time that I rated one of my rides below 5 stars. After that I had to stop some where and clean the seats and spray them to remove the odor and flush the air and continue to work. Next day I noticed my uber account was disabled. I went to uber office in Perth and asked the reason of disabling my account. The uber team member told me that one of my rides send the a serious report against me and accused me I treat her harshly while she was in my car. When I asked if the person was the one I gave two stars he confirmed it. I explained all the story for him but at the end he said as per uber policy they have to cancel my uber account for good.
> It was a sad moment for me as uber was my only income but later on I thought that could be ended worse as the this girl only accused me just for harsh behaviour and not something else. I am thinking if she accused me that I beat her or even if she accused me that I tried to rape her how could I defend of myself without any any camera or voice recorder in the car and I could proved she was lying?
> While 99.99% of the rides are nice and friendly people there my be someway to protect the riders against the little percentage of sick people who trying to damage others. I was lucky that it was ended with an account loss but this story can happens to others and my ended to very complicated cases and make them years in courts or even in prisons.


Actually if you are smart you would take uber to court. Being an independent contractor they can not deactivate your account without hearing from both parties. Uber has no proof how you treat the riders. You should see them for breech of contract. Big bucks you would have made


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uberelitescv1 said:


> A few pointers,
> 
> 1. Learn the english language
> 2. Stop being a yes sir no sir man
> ...


1. His language skills are fine. I have run across FAR more than one so called native English speaker who has a harder time stringing together a sentence than this guy.
2. Nothing wrong with being polite and professional HOWEVER he should have made it damn clear as soon as she asked him to stop the meter that that was not possible and that if she wanted to not be charged while inside she'd have to reorder a new Uber. Staying silent and springing it on her once she was back was begging for abuse. 
3. I totally agree with as well as your last point about the foolishness of not having a dash camera.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Chaparral said:


> Last Saturday night I picked up two young girls. When I started to drive one of the girls started to vomit in the car and asked me for a plastic bag. I gave her some plastic bags and tissue papers to clean her pukes. In the meantime the other girl asked me to stop in front of a McDonald restaurant as she wanted to buy dinner. When I stopped in front of a McDonald restaurant she asked me to wait for them to return back and while leaving the car asked to turn off the meter! As there is no any way to stop the uber counter (unless to complete the trip) I left trip active and waiting for the. Of course even if there was such an option to temporarily stop the meter, there was no reason I do it was I was waiting for them and was not able to have any other ride. Anyhow one of those girls went inside the restaurant and the other one slept on the lawns in front of the restaurant for a while and returned back to the car. While she was siting in the car left the door opened and stated again to vomit around the car. All the time I looked after her and gave her tissue and plastic bag to clean herself and gave her water to get better. The girls were very young around 18 to 20 years old, the same age of my younger daughter. I treat her as though she was my daughter and tried to relief her. Anyhow after a while her friend returned back with a bag of food and when I started to drive toward the destination she asked me if I did turned off the meter while she was in restaurant. I told her that I could not do it. Suddenly she started to shutting at me and swearing me (f**k you-f**k uber-... ) and while her friend tried to calm down her she continued to shutting and swearing me. She screamed she is a student and was not able to pay the uber fair and it would cost her a fortune and so. As I felt she was under alcohol influence I did not answer her and just quietly drove them to destination and dropped them in front of their apartment and rate her two stars. It was the second time that I rated one of my rides below 5 stars. After that I had to stop some where and clean the seats and spray them to remove the odor and flush the air and continue to work. Next day I noticed my uber account was disabled. I went to uber office in Perth and asked the reason of disabling my account. The uber team member told me that one of my rides send the a serious report against me and accused me I treat her harshly while she was in my car. When I asked if the person was the one I gave two stars he confirmed it. I explained all the story for him but at the end he said as per uber policy they have to cancel my uber account for good.
> It was a sad moment for me as uber was my only income but later on I thought that could be ended worse as the this girl only accused me just for harsh behaviour and not something else. I am thinking if she accused me that I beat her or even if she accused me that I tried to rape her how could I defend of myself without any any camera or voice recorder in the car and I could proved she was lying?
> While 99.99% of the rides are nice and friendly people there my be someway to protect the riders against the little percentage of sick people who trying to damage others. I was lucky that it was ended with an account loss but this story can happens to others and my ended to very complicated cases and make them years in courts or even in prisons.


i am kind of deactivated right now due to "background check"...

but here is my two cents. i kicked out so many pax like that, i lost count. and kept on driving with no problems. i guess you have to cancel, when everything goes south. so when uber contacts, you say they never entered the vehicle because you canceled, s whatever pax was saying was slander. i ussually hurried up and canceled, and then told the to: Get F-out. and i did use the F word in many instances


----------



## terrible (Mar 16, 2016)

Chaparral said:


> Last Saturday night I picked up two young girls. When I started to drive one of the girls started to vomit in the car and asked me for a plastic bag. I gave her some plastic bags and tissue papers to clean her pukes. In the meantime the other girl asked me to stop in front of a McDonald restaurant as she wanted to buy dinner. When I stopped in front of a McDonald restaurant she asked me to wait for them to return back and while leaving the car asked to turn off the meter! As there is no any way to stop the uber counter (unless to complete the trip) I left trip active and waiting for the. Of course even if there was such an option to temporarily stop the meter, there was no reason I do it was I was waiting for them and was not able to have any other ride. Anyhow one of those girls went inside the restaurant and the other one slept on the lawns in front of the restaurant for a while and returned back to the car. While she was siting in the car left the door opened and stated again to vomit around the car. All the time I looked after her and gave her tissue and plastic bag to clean herself and gave her water to get better. The girls were very young around 18 to 20 years old, the same age of my younger daughter. I treat her as though she was my daughter and tried to relief her. Anyhow after a while her friend returned back with a bag of food and when I started to drive toward the destination she asked me if I did turned off the meter while she was in restaurant. I told her that I could not do it. Suddenly she started to shutting at me and swearing me (f**k you-f**k uber-... ) and while her friend tried to calm down her she continued to shutting and swearing me. She screamed she is a student and was not able to pay the uber fair and it would cost her a fortune and so. As I felt she was under alcohol influence I did not answer her and just quietly drove them to destination and dropped them in front of their apartment and rate her two stars. It was the second time that I rated one of my rides below 5 stars. After that I had to stop some where and clean the seats and spray them to remove the odor and flush the air and continue to work. Next day I noticed my uber account was disabled. I went to uber office in Perth and asked the reason of disabling my account. The uber team member told me that one of my rides send the a serious report against me and accused me I treat her harshly while she was in my car. When I asked if the person was the one I gave two stars he confirmed it. I explained all the story for him but at the end he said as per uber policy they have to cancel my uber account for good.
> It was a sad moment for me as uber was my only income but later on I thought that could be ended worse as the this girl only accused me just for harsh behavior and not something else. I am thinking if she accused me that I beat her or even if she accused me that I tried to rape her how could I defend of myself without any any camera or voice recorder in the car and I could proved she was lying?
> While 99.99% of the rides are nice and friendly people there my be someway to protect the riders against the little percentage of sick people who trying to damage others. I was lucky that it was ended with an account loss but this story can happens to others and my ended to very complicated cases and make them years in courts or even in prisons.


Okay well 1. You said as she was leaving your car to go into the restaurant she asked that you turn off the meter. Im assuming you didnt tell her you couldn't do that, for if you did she might have not verbally assaulted you. 2. these girls are clearly intoxicated since she is vomiting all over the place, and if you put them at ages between 18 and 20... well you have just gave an under the age limit person a ride which im pretty sure you can get fined or charged for. You could have stopped the ride at anytime, for hint should have been when ypu said that the girl was pasted out on the lawn at a McDonald, Although it is unfortunate, it is hard to feel sorry for what transpired and what the outcome was. plus dont you have a right to know what this serious complaint is?? and its hard to believe they confirmed it was that person... per liability issue's i don't think they would give out that info since you know (In general) where they live.


----------



## Dissendat (Mar 7, 2016)

terrible said:


> these girls are clearly intoxicated since she is vomiting all over the place, and if you put them at ages between 18 and 20... well you have just gave an under the age limit person a ride which im pretty sure you can get fined or charged for.


They are not under aged if they are 18-20 and have the legal right to consume alcohol.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

terrible said:


> 2. these girls are clearly intoxicated since she is vomiting all over the place, and if you put them at ages between 18 and 20... well you have just gave an under the age limit person a ride which im pretty sure you can get fined or charged for.





Dissendat said:


> They are not under aged if they are 18-20 and have the legal right to consume alcohol.


No idea what the drinking age is in Australia but I'll assume that the person above who says they live there is correct and you can drink at that age. That being said even if the OP was here in the states he wouldn't be in trouble since just giving a ride to an underage drinker who is over 18 is NOT a crime. If he had SERVED them the booze that'd be different but giving a ride or being around an underage drinker doesn't make you a criminal by proxy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chaparral said:


> Last Saturday night I picked up two young girls. When I started to drive one of the girls started to vomit in the car and asked me for a plastic bag. I gave her some plastic bags and tissue papers to clean her pukes. In the meantime the other girl asked me to stop in front of a McDonald restaurant as she wanted to buy dinner. When I stopped in front of a McDonald restaurant she asked me to wait for them to return back and while leaving the car asked to turn off the meter! As there is no any way to stop the uber counter (unless to complete the trip) I left trip active and waiting for the. Of course even if there was such an option to temporarily stop the meter, there was no reason I do it was I was waiting for them and was not able to have any other ride. Anyhow one of those girls went inside the restaurant and the other one slept on the lawns in front of the restaurant for a while and returned back to the car. While she was siting in the car left the door opened and stated again to vomit around the car. All the time I looked after her and gave her tissue and plastic bag to clean herself and gave her water to get better. The girls were very young around 18 to 20 years old, the same age of my younger daughter. I treat her as though she was my daughter and tried to relief her. Anyhow after a while her friend returned back with a bag of food and when I started to drive toward the destination she asked me if I did turned off the meter while she was in restaurant. I told her that I could not do it. Suddenly she started to shutting at me and swearing me (f**k you-f**k uber-... ) and while her friend tried to calm down her she continued to shutting and swearing me. She screamed she is a student and was not able to pay the uber fair and it would cost her a fortune and so. As I felt she was under alcohol influence I did not answer her and just quietly drove them to destination and dropped them in front of their apartment and rate her two stars. It was the second time that I rated one of my rides below 5 stars. After that I had to stop some where and clean the seats and spray them to remove the odor and flush the air and continue to work. Next day I noticed my uber account was disabled. I went to uber office in Perth and asked the reason of disabling my account. The uber team member told me that one of my rides send the a serious report against me and accused me I treat her harshly while she was in my car. When I asked if the person was the one I gave two stars he confirmed it. I explained all the story for him but at the end he said as per uber policy they have to cancel my uber account for good.
> It was a sad moment for me as uber was my only income but later on I thought that could be ended worse as the this girl only accused me just for harsh behaviour and not something else. I am thinking if she accused me that I beat her or even if she accused me that I tried to rape her how could I defend of myself without any any camera or voice recorder in the car and I could proved she was lying?
> While 99.99% of the rides are nice and friendly people there my be someway to protect the riders against the little percentage of sick people who trying to damage others. I was lucky that it was ended with an account loss but this story can happens to others and my ended to very complicated cases and make them years in courts or even in prisons.


Don't forget to charge her $200.00 cleaning fee !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JUST end the trip.

Happened on Lyft, and just after explaiming thd pax's friend arrived or they changed their mind about waiting for whatsver it was or something IDK its not like I actively try to remember dumb wasted pax....but anyway they totally switched gears into normal trip mode and got to their destination in a timely and inexpensive fashion, with guarantees making up having to deal with em for me

...BUT the lil sh!t write an essay in comments about how lyft sucks cuz uber waits for him free and driver doesn't want no money or muffin fer it and just shuts up and waits, instead of informing him that the options are pay on or end trip

RESULT: computer flags key words and puts me up for review of possible extorting poor lil entitled pax (I didn't). Five and a half days of downtime until they got a human being to look at it abd dismiss it, lost guarantees for a week (~200-300) due to some borderline acceptance rate, like 88-89, lost a couple hundred potential in PDB, lost 400-ish unearned income for a blocked weekend, lost 20 hours of guarantees the next week, and probably not getting to PDB this week, got de-blocked too late...m

Moral of story: KICK OUT ANYONE WHINING FOR FREEBIES immediately, report them for attempting to bully you into discounts....

PS I'm pretty generous with freebies if they're coming from me, and there's a purpose to em (early "dropoff" to go offline in time to disqualify a guarantee hour that earns too high/keep the 14 hour counter from timing me out at a bad time/get a chance at a last - second ping in ending guarantee hour/get a chance at a last-second peak-hour for PDB/start 6 hours to reset 14h timer early and get extra guarantee hour/buy back 5th star for 50 cents if that/etc etc etc)

Freebie etiquette is like sex etiquette (where driver is in the hot chick role): you might get nice things, maybe evn quite often, but don't you even freakin DARE THINK to demand them



RockinEZ said:


> I tell them "If I end the trip, I will get a ping in seconds and have to leave."
> Some understand. Some never will.
> 
> They hate the idea of getting over charged ten cents per minute while they keep you from working.
> ...


----------



## terrible (Mar 16, 2016)

Dissendat said:


> They are not under aged if they are 18-20 and have the legal right to consume alcohol.


Thanks for Correcting me. Didn't know this post was prom Australia.


----------



## Joe Field (Mar 29, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This is how bad Uber is. Without ever asking for your input they disable your account. They do this to many people all the time. This is how bad Uber is. They don't care about drivers at all. I would suggest for you to contact your nearest tv stations and explain what happened. Someone really needs to get the news companies to report on what kind of company this is. The only way it's going to change is when Travis is out.
> 
> What a horrible horrible story to hear(no offense to you at all, it's not your fault). I'm really sorry to hear this.


I am going to install a video cam in my car for protection.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Since you presumably dropped the girls off at at least one of their home addresses, my first action (after reporting to FUber) would be to file paperwork, serve their butts, and immediately seek damages for your loss of wages, damage to vehicle, stress, etc. It wouldn't hurt them to be under the impression that you did actually have a dash cam mounted and their drunk asses didn't notice it. They need to be held accountable for the harm they caused, and face the person they caused harm. 
If they really are that young, get their parents involved and make sure they feel like the irresponsible ungrateful idiots you have reported them to be. 


Next step is to seek the same in reconciliation with Uber. Finally, if it so happens that you do continue driving for them or any other service, set the boundary in your vehicle and stop allowing pax to think this type of behavior in the slightest form is acceptable!!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

RedoBeach said:


> Since you presumably dropped the girls off at at least one of their home addresses, my first action (after reporting to FUber) would be to file paperwork, serve their butts, and immediately seek damages for your loss of wages, damage to vehicle, stress, etc. It wouldn't hurt them to be under the impression that you did actually have a dash cam mounted and their drunk asses didn't notice it. They need to be held accountable for the harm they caused, and face the person they caused harm.
> If they really are that young, get their parents involved and make sure they feel like the irresponsible ungrateful idiots you have reported them to be.
> 
> Next step is to seek the same in reconciliation with Uber. Finally, if it so happens that you do continue driving for them or any other service, set the boundary in your vehicle and stop allowing pax to think this type of behavior in the slightest form is acceptable!!!


The OP is entirely too meek to do anything like this. Lets be real here.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Then the OP is either full of it with his version of the story, or he is in the wrong business and needs to set a precedent!! 

Crap- I'm not suggesting you file a million dollar suit- but at least regulate and small claims these hoooos. 

Ps. What is small claims equitable to in Australia?


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

Nomad said:


> LMAO!


I laughed out loud too LOLOLOLOL


----------



## TeddyUberski (Apr 8, 2016)

UBERxGc said:


> So many things are wrong:
> 1. When they start puking you kick them out.
> 2. When they become abusive you kick them out.
> 3. You report such incidents before they do. If their side of the story is the only story then uber will treat your silense as if you have nothing to say (not that it's the right thing to do).
> ...


Completely agree on all these points, especially the rating comment, (and McDonalds).


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Really folks?

This is pretty clearly a chasing young women story. 
The guy admits he is older. That makes it more stupid than ignorant.


----------

